# Any ideas of what this could be?



## Libbyr1128 (Dec 29, 2010)

I have been losing my hair since feb, 2010, and now my hair is 95% gone. I have had a couple strange episodes of vomiting vile this past summer, tightness of chest, anxiety, poor circulation, etremly sensative to cold and hot. I have been to many dr.s. all of which say i am fine and my tests are fine. My most recent dr had me do an ultra sound. My right lobe was bigger, and uneven texture, with severel benign "looking" nodules, and 1 solid nodule on the left. Conclusion was enlarged thyroid, with 0.7cm solid nodule. My dr says it is nothing and there is nothing more he can do. He has given me no meds and says he will direct me to UCLA Medical as he doesn't know what i have. (he is an endocrynologist). He thinks I may have a rare form of Auto immune thyroid disease. But that is all he said. Anyone have any clues?


----------



## Libbyr1128 (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh, also forgot to add another symptom: my right eye keeps swelling. so much so, that i am unable to see out of it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Libbyr1128 said:


> I have been losing my hair since feb, 2010, and now my hair is 95% gone. I have had a couple strange episodes of vomiting vile this past summer, tightness of chest, anxiety, poor circulation, etremly sensative to cold and hot. I have been to many dr.s. all of which say i am fine and my tests are fine. My most recent dr had me do an ultra sound. My right lobe was bigger, and uneven texture, with severel benign "looking" nodules, and 1 solid nodule on the left. Conclusion was enlarged thyroid, with 0.7cm solid nodule. My dr says it is nothing and there is nothing more he can do. He has given me no meds and says he will direct me to UCLA Medical as he doesn't know what i have. (he is an endocrynologist). He thinks I may have a rare form of Auto immune thyroid disease. But that is all he said. Anyone have any clues?


Hi and welcome. Number 1 and most important, cancer needs to be ruled out.

Also, I believe some antibodies' tests are in order here if you have not had any of these tests.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html

FNA should be done on the solid nodule. Solid nodules are suspicious for cancer.

Nodules http://www.aafp.org/afp/2003/0201/p559.html

Nodules http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1665239/

What tests have you had; care to elaborate?


----------



## Libbyr1128 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you Andros. I don't have the tests results with me at the moment. I do know that I have taken many of these tests. The only thing he pulled from my blood tests was that my iron and calcuim was very low. he said everything else looked ok. I guess that is the mystery. how can my blood tests come back ok (or within range), and i have these physical symptoms, and solid and benign "looking" nodules? The dr did not rule out cancer. He stated that because the solid nodule was so small, he didn't think it could cause all this.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Libbyr1128 said:


> Oh, also forgot to add another symptom: my right eye keeps swelling. so much so, that i am unable to see out of it.


Oh, Lord!! Honey bunny!! Can you get yourself in to a Board Certified Ophthalmolgist ASAP?

It sounds like you may also have TED (thyroid eye disease.)

You need some serious medical intervention here! I am very concerned!! Very!

http://www.uic.edu/com/eye/LearningAboutVision/EyeFacts/ThyroidEyeDisease.shtml


----------



## Libbyr1128 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi Andros, Here is some of the results:
FT4: 1.03 (0.76-1.59)
FSH: 5
LH: 10.3
TPO Antibodies: 195 (0-60) Dr. said this was ok?
ANA 14 (0-19)

Thyroglob ab: 35 (0-60)
TSH: 1.828 (0.35-5.5)
Iron Sat: 18 (20-50)
RBC/HPF: 17 
Calcium 8.7 (8.8-10.7)
Anion Gap: 14 (5-14)
Crea: 0.71 (0.50-1.10)
Ferritin: 45 (10-291)
There are some others, but these seem to be the main ones. What is the TPO antibodies? Thank you so much for listening


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

TPO antibodies means that your immune system is attacking your thyroid. Usually thyroid conditions are treated by endocrinologists. I am glad to hear the one you were seeing is at least referring you elsewhere for treatment if he does not feel capable of treating you. It would help to get more labs completed and to see a doctor who is capable of treating you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Libbyr1128 said:


> Hi Andros, Here is some of the results:
> FT4: 1.03 (0.76-1.59)
> FSH: 5
> LH: 10.3
> ...


TPO, ANA and Thyroglobulin Ab is not okay. Durn it all!! ANA is very "suggestive" of many things.

Here is info and the link I am providing allows "you" to look all the other tests up as well.

Please read ANA here...
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/ana/test.html

Also, your FT4 is below mid-range of the range given which should raise an eyebrow.

Ferritin is low but not too bad. It is better to get it 50 to 100 and the closer to 100 the better. Are you taking iron?

Thank you for the results and the ranges. It was very very helpful!!

Clearly something is going on w/ the thyroid and possibly something else. Like I say, ANA is "suggestive!"


----------

